
Archaeologists Discover Teenage Mummy Buried with Trove of Ornate Jewelry - diodorus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/egypt-announces-two-archaeological-discoveries-180974821/
======
digi59404
I find things like this interesting. There’s real depth here. That girl was
the daughter of someone. Despite cultural differences and generational gaps,
there was human chemistry and emotion there. Someone cared deeply about her to
ensure she was preserved. Most likely to go into the next world as with
Egyptian customs.

But they went further than that. They stored her favorite animals, and her
sandals, likely to ensure she wasn’t alone. But there’s a level of depth and
caring that goes into that. Also a level of torment.

There’s something uniquely human in that. Something that to me I find
touching. I can’t quite place it. For me for a long time, I looked at mummies
and Egyptian history from a bit of a removed view. In that I knew they were
human, but I didn’t really realize they were /human/ like me. If that makes
sense?

------
postexitus
Am I the only who read this as Teenage Mutant?

~~~
grawprog
Heroes in a linen wrap, mummy power!

------
petjuh
How much jewelry is that in Tutankhamuns? Is it like half a Tutankhamun, or
less?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
It'd be hard to be more than 0.01 Tutankhamuns. That dude had rooms full of
crap. E.g.
[https://kingtutone.com/tutankhamun/information/](https://kingtutone.com/tutankhamun/information/)

~~~
Bayart
And that's considering the tomb had been partially looted during Antiquity and
that he was a nobody.

I wonder what's the maximum share of the worldwide gold reserves that's been
kept in Egyptian tombs at the same time.

------
reedwolf
Nefer-Tina from Mummies Alive[0].

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7C0arR310g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7C0arR310g)

~~~
BelleOfTheBall
Oh man, that's a blast from the past. The theme song alone is such a time
capsule, you can just tell this is a 90s show. Reminds of this one sitcom
that's basically an Alf rip-off except it's a mummy instead of an alien.
Strangely enough, couldn't find it but did discover what seems to be an
identical show made in the US and a German/French cartoon about a Mummy
becoming a nanny for two kids. Mummies were a hot property back in the
90s/early 00s, huh?

------
sydd
Is there a site that has photos of all of them?

------
ngcc_hk
Sad but very touching ... across culture and time.

